# Craftsman 13 HP Hydrostatic Drive



## Larry Laffer (Feb 10, 2015)

I have a 13 HP 33" Craftsman unit. Model 536 889250 that runs strong and throws an incredible amount but it seems that the drive unit is not functioning fully ie not fully powered at all times in either direction. Is anyone familiar with this issue on this or another hydro machine that can offer any insight. It is a 2002 model.


----------



## Larry Laffer (Feb 10, 2015)

Basically trying to find out if this unit is repairable or at least refillable with fluid!


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

There is no mention of it in the manual. 

536889250 CRAFTSMAN SNOWTHROWER, GAS Manual | SearsPartsDirect

Do you know what make and model the hydro unit is?


----------



## Larry Laffer (Feb 10, 2015)

*Thank you*

Unfortunately I do not have that information. I wish that I did. 

Also unfortunately I can not download the manual from your link but I will attempet to get it from Sears parts.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Larry Laffer said:


> Unfortunately I do not have that information. I wish that I did.
> 
> Also unfortunately I can not download the manual from your link but I will attempet to get it from Sears parts.


The only other way is to visually ascertain that information. You may need to put it in the service position, and remove the belly cover.


----------

